# Looking for an easy century somewhere in the midwest...



## sdlesko (Feb 28, 2010)

I have talked my wife into trying a century this year. This is going to be her first full year of riding so it will have to be an easier century. We live in St. Louis and are looking for one in the midwest. Any ideas?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

The Trek 100 is a well supported ride mid way between Madison and Milwaukee. It's pretty flat with only about 3,000 ft of climbing.


----------



## jgould56 (Oct 15, 2009)

Check out this link for Illinois Rides. http://www.mikebentley.com/bike/ilrides.htm


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Here you go....5 different ones in your neck of the woods http://www.moonlightramble.org/events/5star.aspx The Flat-as-a-Pancake will be the easiest but it's pretty early in the season so your wife may not be up to it at that point. I've done that ride several times and there was never much climbing regardless of what route they took. The Gateway AYH does a great job of putting on rides overall, the Moonlight Ramble is a must do at least once.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*isn't*

midwest and easy century just a given?
it's not like there's alot of hills out there. 
Easy means 'less exposure to wind'?


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> midwest and easy century just a given?
> it's not like there's alot of hills out there.
> Easy means 'less exposure to wind'?


Depends where in the Midwest. Parts of MN and WI are surprisingly hilly. I've done some long rides, particularly in and out of river valleys that add up climbing in a pretty major way. Not to the level you'd get in real mountains, but a few hundred feet over and over adds up.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Scott B said:


> Depends where in the Midwest. Parts of MN and WI are surprisingly hilly. I've done some long rides, particularly in and out of river valleys that add up climbing in a pretty major way. Not to the level you'd get in real mountains, but a few hundred feet over and over adds up.


Southern Missouri is another hilly area. The climbs aren't long but a steep grade is the norm on many of them.


----------



## Ronin101 (May 28, 2009)

*2011 Tour de Cure*

In Fargo ND. June 18th See you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

*Tomrv*

Why not two centuries back to back? Tour Of the Mississippi River Valley. It's pretty hilly though. I will be there.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> midwest and easy century just a given?
> it's not like there's alot of hills out there.
> Easy means 'less exposure to wind'?


are these "observations" based on your experiences with cycling in the midwest?

I once had someone tell me they'd "driven through the midwest on I-70, so I know what it would be like to cycle in the midwest...". Just wondering ....


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Easy? Is there really such a thing as an easy century?

My 16 yo nephew attemped his first century yesterday.
He started cycling this year, runs CC and is in great shape.
His attempt was what you call "easy" on a Rails to Trials.
He made it 65 miles and called me out for not trying to talk him out of it.


----------



## RyanDe680 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm considering the pumpkin pie century 

Who wouldn't want a piece of pie when you finish?! duh

http://starvedrockcycling.com/pprpage.htm


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes, some observations*



JustTooBig said:


> are these "observations" based on your experiences with cycling in the midwest?
> 
> I once had someone tell me they'd "driven through the midwest on I-70, so I know what it would be like to cycle in the midwest...". Just wondering ....


highest peak in Ohio is something like 1500 feet, North Dakota 3500 feet w/ no road
Wildcat Hills in Nebraska something 1,000 feet, Eagle Mtn Minn just over 2000 feet

Beach Town San Diego CA
Palomar Mtn 6,140 feet
Cuyamaca Peak 6512 feet
Hot Springs Mtn 6533 feet
Mount LAguna 6378, West Peak 6299
most of these have roads or trails you can ride to the top or close to it
a total of 10 peaks over 6K, another dozen plus over 5 K

my biggest experience is when I get visits from folks from the MW or East Coast and we do what we call rollers or flat riding and they call it 'hilly'

it all comes down to perspective I guess because our hills are dwarfed by the Sierras


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> it's not like there's alot of hills out there.


Best quote I ever heard about growing up in the midwest:

"When I was little I watched my dog run away from home... for three days."


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Hancock Horizontal Hundred in Ohio (Findlay I think), in September. The biggest hill is an overpass I think. 

The biggest issue for beginning cyclists is often miles in the saddle (ie make sure your butt is conditioned) rather than hills or difficulty.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> highest peak in Ohio is something like 1500 feet, North Dakota 3500 feet w/ no road
> Wildcat Hills in Nebraska something 1,000 feet, Eagle Mtn Minn just over 2000 feet
> 
> Beach Town San Diego CA
> ...



just yankin' your chain, man. 

yeah, it's all about perspective. We (in southern IN) have nothing that measures up to the hills in your neck of the woods. The short rollers sometimes come one after the other, but long climbs are pretty much non-existent. But folks just an hour north of me are shocked at how drastically how much the topography changes in that distance ... they have very few hills.


----------



## johntrek5 (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree with PRB, I too live near St. Louis, and my favorite is the Flat As A Pancake in New Baden IL,(Last Sat. in May) which is real close to St. Louis. Use the link that PBR provided. It has geat support as well. Another fairly easy one is in Oct, in St. Louis called Ride The Rivers century put on by Trailnet. Goes from Missouri to IL, and back to Missouri. It goes across the Chain of Rocks bridge, and also includes two Ferry rides!


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

The horribly hill 100 in wisconsin. Cake. And your wife will love you when your done.


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

Hancock Horizontal Hundred in Findlay, Ohio trades hills for rain and wind. The 100-mile option on One Helluva Ride in Ann Arbor, Michigan (Ann Arbor Bicycle Touring Society) is pretty hilly for southeast Michigan, not as flat as Illinois. But we're pretty well shielded from the unrelenting Great Plains winds.

Another one is the Metro Grand Spring Tour run by Downriver Cycling Club south of Detroit. This one is QUITE flat.

But these are all quite a drive from Missoura.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

You want to do the century in one day or two days? the hilly hundred is a good one. Just over 100 miles in 2 days. Several of us did it in one day (so we could do a mtb metric the next). Very nice course. The support over 2 days will be incredible. 

late in the year. MN Ironman is another one, but that is pretty early in the season.


----------



## hdbiker (Aug 2, 2010)

" Easy " is a very subjective word. As a couple of posts noted, The Hancock Hundred in Ohio is very flat. 
Last year at the Hancock I rode into a 20+ mph headwind for over 15 miles straight. I would have much preferred a few hills.


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

MS 150 Pedal to the Point, Cleveland to Sandusky, OH. in August.
There is a 100 mile option the first day, 75 miles back the next.
Mostly flat, but wind coming out of the west can make for a long first day.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Every true 100-mile ride is a substantial undertaking. There is no 'easy' way to pedal your bike 100 miles. "Easier" rides, yes, but never really easy... 

Pick the right day here in the Columbia River Gorge (between Washington and Oregon) and you could probably ride 100 miles, West to East up the river, without much effort at all, rarely even having to pedal. There is a reason we are called "The Windsurfing Capitol" with days of 50+mph west winds quite frequent during the Not Winter. I've often contemplated trying a 'speed-run' up the Gorge...see how fast I could log a 100 mile ride...but on windy days I would rather go windsurfing.

Try and find her a century with a favorable prevailing wind pattern. That will be to her advantage at the end of the day..Some stronger riders to share the front in a paceline..that is helpful, too. I do solo centuries often and they are much more difficult than riding it with friends..... By about mile 80, alone...I'd kill for someone else to 'take a pull'.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

http://century.breakawaybicycleclub.org/

In our area we consider the Sizzling Century to be one of the flattest and most attractive for first time attempts. Sorry it is not in a cooler part of the Summer. It does give you lots of time to ride and prepare.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

pick any 100miles.......and ride slower. :idea: Now it's easier


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Hottern' Hell Hundred!*

http://www.hh100.org/

Saturday, Aug. 27th, in Wichita Falls, Texas. With 10 thousand riders, you'll always have someone to ride with. Flat enough my buddy finished in a pack in 4 hours 30 minutes. Rest stops every 15 miles or so. Only downside is thorns that give lots of riders flats. Carnival bike bazaar afterwards.


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm doing my first century in Wisconsin August 13th. JDRF fund raiser from LaCrosse, WI to Albin Iowa and back along the river. Terrain wise it's supposed to be fairly benign though there is a climb off the river at about the 50 mile mark. I've heard it's pretty stretched out though.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

*Tour de Corn*

Always wanted to try the Tour de Corn, but thought it was in Sprinfield not E Prairie. Regardless, looks like an enjoyable time.


----------



## CMi_rider (Mar 22, 2011)

The Black Bear Bicycle Tour in Grayling, MI is a pretty easy century. It is point to point from west to east so it goes with the prevailing winds. Although there are a couple hills, it trends downhill heading from middle of MI to the Lake Huron Coast. Back when the event was a mass start top finishers were under 4 hours. You now start in waves of ten.

At the same time as the century is a canoe race. When you reach your destination you can watch the canoe racers come in (if you beat the canoes to the finish). They have completed a much bigger challenge paddling there canoes for about 13 hours.


----------

